

Go or Unladen Swallow? (LtU) - mahmud
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/3676

======
rbanffy
It depends.

Unless

a) Go proves to solve a set of problems prettier languages don't

and

b) I have problems like these

I will stay with the pretty ones.

Braces are so 70's...

~~~
jcapote
I'll take thousands of braces over significant whitespace any day.

~~~
rbanffy
I would prefer begin/end pairs or parentheses over braces.

But I quite like the indentation mechanism for Python.

------
varenc
The blog post only mentions Unladen Swallow in the title!

~~~
mahmud
The Python community is abuzz with the news/allegation that Google is
discouraging internal use of Python for new projects. Sorry about the
confusion.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=935625>

~~~
kingkilr
No, morons are abuzz, no one of above average intelligence is.

